# Supreme commander unter Windows 7 spielbar?



## MercedesGP44 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe vor mir Supreme Commander zu kaufen. Funktioniert das auch unter Windows 7?

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe.


----------



## dr.goodwill (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Müsste funktionieren. Ich spiele teilweise Spiele von 2003. 

Im schlimmsten Fall, kann man es ja in Ebay stellen.


----------



## Creep1972 (4. Dezember 2011)

Läuft!!!


----------



## GhostBiber (4. Dezember 2011)

läuft ohne probleme auf win 7 ultimate 64bit.
auch SC:FA
wenn du es aber online spielen willst, darft du den beta patch nicht installieren!

deseitern würd ich dir raten das einheitenlimit bei 4-6 spieler (oder KIs) auf 750 und ab 6 player auf 500 stellen. mit 750 oder 1000 wirst du auf einer 8er karte im LAN, geschweige denn online, kaum spass haben. 
ich habes immer online 2v2 mit 500 gespielt.


----------



## MercedesGP44 (4. Dezember 2011)

Was meint ihr mit Beta Patch?


----------



## MercedesGP44 (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem ich wollte das mit meinem Kumpel online zocken ih habe jetzt GPG net. Aber er hat sich das über Steam geholt und hat jetzt kein GPG net. Kann man es irgendwie machen das wir trozdem online spielen können? Weil bei im steht nichts mit GPG net.


----------



## Bibblson (4. Dezember 2011)

Benutzt einfach die FA-Forever-Lobby  (geht nur für supcom FA).

GPG Forums • View topic - [WIP]Forged Alliance Forever - Labwars ! Murder Party !

Damit kann man auch ohne key online spielen + hat neue Patches drauf. Außerdem könnte man damit 6v6 spielen, wobei man das eigtl nur unter dice machen kann XD


----------



## LightN1ng (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo , 

ich habe beide teile gekauft das Supreme Commander und Forged Alliance und beide laufen ohne probleme.... brauchen aber für heutige zeit immernoch eine recht ordentliche grafikkarte


----------

